# Do i need water cooling



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Would i greatly benifit from water cooling if my case temp is 82 and my cpu is 88


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

82 & 88 WHAT?

If those temperatures are degrees F = not really it would be within safe range

If those temperatures are degrees C = YES...If it is Celsius, then you must investigate 2 things. 

1: How are you measuring the temps - is it an accurate reading? Most temperature measuring/monitoring software needs to be calibrated according to your processor and or motherboard and a correction offset to be applied. This is a subject in its own right.
2: Check your CPUs manufacturers data sheet for the maximum case temp (Tc) and the max junction temps (Tj)

Only when you have done that, will you get 'near' reasonably accurate temperature readings.


----------

